# Pizzelle Iron Sticking



## katie81 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello,

I recently purchased a Cusineart brand pizzelle iron. The first time I used it (and I've only used it once so far), the pizzelles were sticking horribly. I even tried brushing the iron with vegetable oil. While this worked for the pizzelles I made immediately after brushing with oil, the next two I would press would still stick. About 25% of the pizzelles I made from this batch were broken due to the sticking. Since it was sticking so much, I was forced to constantly clean the iron while I was making the cookies, since pieces of cookie in the iron make the sticking even worse.

I followed the recipe for the batter exactly although I used pure cane sugar instead of refined sugar. Could this have made a difference?

The Cuisineart pizzelle iron is plastic. I've made pizzelles hundreds of times on my parents' press, however their's is a different brand and I think it may be metal. I've never had this problem with sticking cookies on their press. Could this make a difference (metal vs plastic)? 

I'd like to make another batch before Christmas and I was just wondering if anyone had suggestions to avoid cookies sticking to the press. Usually pizzelles are a piece of cake for me, but this was quite frustrating. 

Has anyone else had this experience with this type of iron? 

Thanks!
Kate


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i personally like my old fashioned metal plate pizzelle press. didn't like the teflon coated ones at all, didn't make a nice thin, crisp cookie. i think my metal one is a vittorio(?) can't remember the name. or if ireally want to take hours to make them i have an old one cookie press for use on the stove top. 
the sugar shouldn't have made a difference.
kathee


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

I have noticed that the Cuisinart brand has exploded into the manufacturing of almost every kitchen tool there is. They make an OK ice cream maker and so-so mixers but IMO everything else is pretty much crap. Return it and buy the same one your folks have....


----------

